# Missed gig regret...



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was just thinking today how I passed up seeing The Ramones at Bannister's in Hamilton. It was sometime between 1990-1993, Bannister's was a strip joint that occasionally had bands. The club's capacity was probably 150-250.

At the time I felt $20 was too much to spend on a band that was past their prime.....sigh


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

They'd be playing for $250 a head these days.

I regret missing Van Halen in '82...but then again, I didn't really know who they were then and I hadn't gone to an arena rock show until '83.

I regret not seeing Prince back in about 2001 or so in Calgary. I heard that it was a deadly show.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I regret not going to see Pink Floyd during the Animals tour (1977) when I was offered a free ticket.kqoct


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I regret not seeing Michael Hedges play Toronto back in 1995(?) or so, then he died a couple years later. 

I'm still a huge fan of his.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Regret passing up a free "band" ticket to Pearl Jam last time they were in Toronto (would have sat with the band wives). Some Neil Young dude showed up and joined them for their encore... 

Kinda regret walking out of Soldier Field after the first night of a 2 day end-of-tour Grateful Dead show and my buddy and I swapping our next-night tickets for a bottle of Southern Comfort, cab fare back to the hotel and uh... well... nevermind. We both agreed walking out that there was maybe 20 minutes of meaningful, inspired music (out of a 3 hour show). I've still got my stub from the 2nd last Grateful Dead show though...

Totally regret going to Casino Rama to see the Black Crowes a few years back - 81 minutes of going through the motions and mailing one in. They might have actually been faxing it in to save the cost of a stamp to mail it...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I once missed seeing ZZ Top for free, but I had a killer sinus headache, and it would have hurt.

I missed seeing Rick Derringer & Phil Keaggy due to other commitments--although I've since made up for missing Phil Keaggy.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Regret missing Bad Co. on their last 2 trips through Ontario b/c my (now ex) wife didn't want to go.

Regret missing Ben Harper at Ontario Place about 8-10 yrs ago b/c my cousin's BF (3rd wheel) didn't want to scalp a ticket & convinced me to sell my pair for a small profit.

Regret paying to see Bob Dylan at Copps about 4-5 yrs ago. Not only could I not understand a word of Bob's mumblings, he wasn't even attempting to sing in tune or in time.

Regret missing Pink Floyd's Pulse tour at the Olympic Stadium in Mtl in the mid-90s, although having a giant hunk of concrete fall on my head was a legitimite concern.

Regret missing U2's show last summer b/c I'd already seen the 360 tour. Turns out it was a completely different set list & the Mtl show that I could've had tickets to was legendary.

Regret that Rory Gallagher died before I was old enough to go to rock concerts.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> I regret not going to see Pink Floyd during the Animals tour (1977) when I was offered a free ticket.kqoct


I would second this one


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Regret missing Bad Co. on their last 2 trips through Ontario b/c my (now ex) wife didn't want to go.


Did you split over seeing Bad Co? You've gottta be a huge fan.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

"Let's go see Stevie Ray Vaughan."
"Aww, we saw him last time he was here...we'll go the next time for sure..."


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > Regret missing Bad Co. on their last 2 trips through Ontario b/c my (now ex) wife didn't want to go.
> ...


No, but let's just say that we didn't fight over the CDs when it was time to divvy up stuff ("Celine Dion is yours & the Led Zep boxset is mine.")


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Winnipeg '94, I'd just picked up a new guitar.
That was my purpose to go down there at that time.

A buddy had a spare ticket to Pink Floyds' Division Bell tour.
I was too excited to get home and rock out with my new guitar with the band.

I said that I'd catch PF the next time that they get to the Peg...doh.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Silent Otto said:


> "Let's go see Stevie Ray Vaughan."
> "Aww, we saw him last time he was here...we'll go the next time for sure..."


Had a ticket offered to me for a show at Skydome : Stevie Ray Vaughn, Jeff Beck, and Jeff Healey. I had to work and thought, "I'll see Stevie next time.......". This remains a favorite show for several friends


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha.............I have no regrets 'cause I have all my Buds come by and play live for me.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

1968? Hendrix at the Liverpool Empire ....... I'd blown my paper route money on something or other and couldn't scrape the 10/6 (about $2) together for a ticket
1977 Bob Marley in Rotterdam .......... I had a flight booked back to the UK for my wedding rehearsal
1990 'ish Derek Trucks at the Hideaway Club in St Caths ....... 'cos I wasn't about to spend anevening watching some 12 year old playing guitar!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Stevie Ray at the El Mo. Buddy had a friend who 
worked there and could get us on the guest list. 
I didn't feel like going downtown that day.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Les Paul at the Iridium in New York. In his latter days he was doing a regular Monday night gig there which I found out while watching the DVD "Chasing Sound".
I kept thinking "he's in his 90's, he won't be around much longer. I have to get to New York to see a living legend." Alas, I procrastinated and he's gone.


----------



## NationalDuo (3 mo ago)

Guest said:


> Stevie Ray at the El Mo. Buddy had a friend who
> worked there and could get us on the guest list.
> I didn't feel like going downtown that day.


Noooooooo…


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I was grounded and missed INXS/Ziggy Marley and David Lee Roth/Poison.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Holy necro thread bump batman!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Prince at the NAC in the early 2000s. Huge Prince fan since the late '70s. Tickets were $100, and I figured that, for $100 it ought to come with a limo, catering, sexual and pharmaceutical services, AND a tax deduction, so I didn't go.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

My friend offered me a ticket to U2 in Minneapolis, I decided no. I didn't know the Pixies were the warm-up act and that would be the tour that broke the band.

I got to see the Pixies the next time they played Minneapolis.

I saw U2 from the worst seat in the history of Rock'n'Roll at Winnipeg Stadium.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember seeing a listing for Jon Spencer Blues Explosion at the Spectrum or Pyramid during the Winnipeg Jazz Festival with a pretty glowing bio. I had no idea who they were for another 3 months or so, and I wasn't going to see a blues band at a jazz festival. f*** me.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1975 Queen Elizabeth Theater Vancouver. Went to see Triumvirate. They git stopped at the border so I got a refund and left before the opening act which I had never heard of. They were Supertramp.


----------

